# [Batch] Erste drei Zeichen des Usernamen auslesen



## The_Gambler (9. August 2005)

Brauche dringend eure Hilfe:

ich soll eine Batchdatei erstellen, mit der eine Software installiert wird. Je nach Benutzernamen (bzw. der ersten drei Zeichen davon) soll ein anderes Paket geladen werden.

Ich hab das Skript schon so weit stehen, dass die Packages gezogen werden, momentan aber noch mit Eingabe per Hand, welches Package genommen werden soll. Aber das soll nun eben automatisch tun.

OK, so weit so gut, dan Benutzername krieg ich ja z. B. mit "echo %username%" raus. Aber wie bringe ich jetzt meinem Skript bei, dass ich nur die ersten drei Zeichen brauche und diese dann mit einer einfachen IF-Abfrage zu Auswahl des Packages nehme?

Beispiel: Beginnt der Username mit "AB1", dann nimm Package "AB1", beginnt er mit "AB2", dann eben Package "AB2" usw.


Kann mir da jemand helfen?


Danke und Gruss,
Gambler


----------



## The_Gambler (10. August 2005)

Okay, habs mittlerweile rausgekriegt...

Wer kann auch schon ahnen, dass ich dazu eine Tilde (~) brauche?


----------

